# Filtering Honey pumped to drums?



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

We used to use a strainer bag hose clamped on the barrel end of the honey hose coming out of the clarifyer to the pump, then to the barrell. The honey from the clarifyer had little waste in it and you can get 2 drums filled before changing. It is a little easier if, while the barrel is empty, you place something to under the barrel (2X4) to elevate the bung end so the strainer does not sit in the honey as the barrel gets near full. Since dadant discontinued them we just make our own bag with filter cloth. We have a 600 lb tank with an Iron gate but I've never had much luck transferring from that without making a mess. I'm sure there must be inline filters out there but we don't like to filter, just strain.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a strainer bag that I got from someone that has never been used. I suppose I could use that. The mesh seems a little large to me though. I was contemplating using some nylon cloth to lightly filter the honey. The inline systems seem like they would filter it more than I want. (Not to mention I don't have an overload valve on my honey pump)

I'm not following you here...

_It is a little easier if, while the barrel is empty, you place something to under the barrel (2X4) to elevate the bung end so the strainer does not sit in the honey as the barrel gets near full_.

Could you explain?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

*filtering (straining) honey pumped into barrells*

We do essentially what Joel does, except we use knee-highs as a strainer cloth. A hose clamp will hold it on. We set up a holder for our barrell-end hose that keeps it about 2" above the top of the barrell so we always have room to strain into the barrell.

Hint: Those of you who are near dairy country should go to shops that supply stainless piping for milk rooms. I now have 100% stainless pipes for everything that used to be plastic. These shops will sell you used pieces of stainless for the long runs and GIVE you short pieces of new stock for the short runs. I can sleep better at night knowing that all my runs are clean and there are no pockets where bacteria might be hiding.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

"I'm not following you here..."

Dan, when the strainer bag is full of honey it swells and takes up room in the top of the barrel. If you tip the barrel a little it will not fill on the bung end until it is nearly full keeping the filter bag from being in the honey.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't (do any filtering that is, as do all commercial beeks that I know). I simply pump the honey to a holding tank and let it sit at least over night, sometimes 2-3 nights, then fill barrels off the gate at the bottom. The wax, etc. has floated to the top and will be skimmed off later. I do filter the honey that I bottle for retail sales, using a nylon bag. Not sure that is really necessary though, just a little peace of mind, I can bottle just about all my retail bottles without having to clean the nylon bags.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> we use knee-highs as a strainer cloth.
> 
> Same here, but I insist on used nylon stockings, they infer special flavors and aromas that make my honey so delicious.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

The honey I'm pumping to the drums will be sold retail most likely so I'll wanna filter it first. 

Thanks guys for the info. I'll try the nylons... I'm just curious how well it filters? Do you still end up with "floaties" in the honey? We used them as a kid but I can't remember how well it filtered.

Gregg... most commercial guys do not filter their honey? I guess that's the packer's job huh?

Thanks Joel. Now I'm following you on the tilting the drum aspect.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Like Gregg, we do not filter into our drums. We fill drums from the bottom of settling tanks as he does and the honey is very clean. The packers filter as they bottle.
We do sell drums to some Amish stores who rebottle it for retail. They do not filter it as their community wants unheated unfiltered honey. 
Sheri


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*A not so good picture*

My double nylon filtering head. And, yes, it is galvanized pipe. Us old men are too cheap to upgrade to stainless after more than 35 years of using this equipment. I know of no honey customers who have died or been poisoned by it.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep Dan, as Sheri said, the honey comes out quite clean from the bottom of the tank after it has sat for a day or two (helps if it is warm). All commercial guys that I know do this, and most nowdays (again that I know) use a spin-float so not much "stuff" even goes into their tank. The packers know they are getting raw honey from commercial beeks.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks odfrank.

Here is a question... Would a double layer of say knee highs impede the flow too much from the pump? I was thinking if I had a set-up with double outlets... similar to the one you showed (diff material though ) if it would offset the impedence of having a double layer of nylon in place.

Thoughts?


----------

